# "snow"



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

First snow?
Niwot Ridge,Co 8-17-08


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

SnoFarmer;570541 said:


> First snow?
> Niwot Ridge,Co 8-17-08


Sweet, it looks great.:salute: Do you know how high in elevation that is? I know some spot out there got 3-4 inches.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Niwot Ridge, Colorado - 11,600ft
40° 3'15.06"N and 105°35'20.48"W...


one more pic...


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

SnoFarmer;570544 said:


> Niwot Ridge, Colorado - 11,600ft
> 40° 3'15.06"N and 105°35'20.48"W...
> 
> one more pic...


ahhhhhh it looks B E A utiful.....thanks for the pics!!!:waving:


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

SnoFarmer;570541 said:


> First snow?
> Niwot Ridge,Co 8-17-08


:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

SnoFarmer;570541 said:


> ...big hitter, the Lama.... - Carl Spackler


"you little monkey woman"

"Bet he eats it"

The Murray bros at thier best in the Best Golf movie ever made


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

excellent!  getting the season started off! wish i was there


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I don't want to see any snow for at least 2.5 months, nice pics though.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm definetely getting excited about the 08-09 snow season!!


----------



## MO TOYS (Aug 20, 2006)

Its been two years since i seen any of that lol


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

depressing


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

i think this will be a good year boys


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

i need 1 more month to get things ready , then bring it on


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

let's all hope for all snow and no ice......we'll make those salt mines choke on thier own salt lol

btw: SF it looks cold........i dont know if i'm ready to get my coat out yet.....although i wouldnt need any ice for the cooler though hmmm

pj


----------



## jimaug87 (Feb 15, 2007)

Enzo;570956 said:


> i think this will be a good year boys


I'm hoping for it. I'm driving for my second year this year, and my first time out a couple years ago was payup


----------

